# Satsuma Orange tree fruit is splitting on the tree



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My Satsuma Orange tree fruit is splitting on the tree. Was looking at my tree today and I had one orange that was splitting on the tree. I have 26 oranges on my tree and try to water every week. Never in the past has this happened. I brought it inside and opened it up and it was very juicy but had a small sour taste to it. Anyone know know what is going on, maybe more later? Maybe water more? I know I don't want to lose anymore, thanx.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think an occasional split fruit is a problem or rare. I found one on my grapefruit tree last week. Just like dropped fruit, sometimes the tree just self prunes or rejects some fruit.

Now if you start losing them all, that can mean many things. I tried a Satsuma in a large pot and killed it (root rot I think, never can be sure).


----------



## Ranger Bay (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like the inside fruit is growing faster than the rind-usually too much water. Ther same thing will happen to tomatoes in the summer when they are a little dry and you get a big rain. It also could be the variety. My La. Early is doing the same thing but my others are not.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have 1/4 of the fruit i had last year growing, noticed today. And my grapefruit has twice as much compared to last year.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Since my post on 8-27, my Satsuma Orange tree fruit is splitting on the tree. 
Saw today another 10 or so have dropped after splitting.


----------



## ankle-deep (Sep 2, 2005)

A heavy rain after a dry spell will cause them to split.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I checked mine today and didn't see any split fruit. I haven't been watering it regularly so that may be why they're not splitting. Tree has a bunch of fruit but not like last years bumper crop.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

On my Armstrong early I noticed some of mine splitting also, figured it was due to the 5 in. rain last weekend we got here. A lot of my fruit are starting to turn orange.


----------

